# Neiko Chisels



## ecuadee (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to recommend these chisels.I bought them about a year and a half ago on Amazon,I believe they had good reviews there. The set I bought goes from 1/4" to 1&1/2" graduated in 1/8" increments and I paid about $50-$65 for them, I cannot remember. At any rate, the backs were quite flat,I was able to hone them sufficiently in a few minutes per chisel. I have not used them a lot, but I do use them, and while I have never used premium chisels, these seem to hold their edge quite well. I use them mainly in eucalyptus (I think that is what it is) that is quite hard and they are lasting quite well. They name has a Japanese ring to it to my ear, but I think they are Chinese. At any rate I am very happy with them,especially considering the price. Also, they come in a nice aluminum case.


----------

